
Design Thinking Is Kind of Like Syphilis – It’s Contagious and Rots Your Brains - hliyan
https://medium.com/@sts_news/design-thinking-is-kind-of-like-syphilis-its-contagious-and-rots-your-brains-842ed078af29
======
cevi
I always wondered what the bizarre hype about the d.school at Stanford was
about.

